
Php vs. python entry level - paracetamolis
Hello,<p>I&#x27;m currently in the process of self-learning and deciding which language to pick to get my foot in the door in the it sector from a brainlet perspective. I would love to be something more than a web developer, but given no relevant background that looks unrealistic. 
So the most viable path would be to go to web development, build some experience, continue learning python in future hopes of landing something more serious.<p>How bad is the job market for django compared to php frameworks?
At least in my country(europe region) i can&#x27;t see any job ads in django. What&#x27;s the uk market like?(any statistical data on that?)
I browsed the indeed and other websites, where python scores higher in jobsearch engines than php, it seems that most of them have a lot higher entry barrier compared to php.<p>Please share your thoughts on the matter.
======
webmaven
In Europe, when searching for Python jobs, you should also look for Python
frameworks other than Django, such as Flask, Pyramid, and Plone (actually a
CMS, comparable to PHP's Joomla or Drupal).

------
spraveenitpro
Combination of JavaScript with PHP. along with Laravel, WordPress and
React/VUE

